# scratch on bumper wut 2 do?



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

i have an 02 gle. On the bottom left side of the bumper above the fog light there is a 3 inch diameter array of scractes. Any advice on how 2 remove these? scratch remover? repaint the area?


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

buff it.....


----------

